# Question about leaving target and benefits



## Throwaway999 (Mar 6, 2020)

I’m putting in my 2 weeks notice today. I’m considering staying for a short shift every other week.

I’m concerned about loosing my health insurance until I’m able to get it with the new job. If I stay on (in a very part time basis) am I able to keep my insurance for a month and a half?

My hours average are currently about 35.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 6, 2020)

Use vacation & sick leave first. Don't resign, if you want to keep spot, as a part time gig. If you quit, you will be offered Cobra & its expensive. What are your weekly hours for whole year?
From another thread:
Your last day of benefits coverage is the last day of the pay period you were termed in.
Thanks
@Yetive


----------



## SallyHoover (Mar 6, 2020)

I would think your health care could continue until your average weekly hours drops below the threshold.  So it wouldn't be immediately.  You would also have to have a big enough pay check to pay your portion of the insurance.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 6, 2020)

You keep your benefits for the plan year, I think.  If you aren't making enough on your paycheck to cover it, I don't know what happens.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 7, 2020)

I’m guessing they bill you for it, like when you are on LOA.


----------

